# Harpers Tires?



## imfastareyou (Apr 8, 2008)

anybody have the 28 x 1.5" single tube tires from Harpers in WV?  are you happy with them?  $100 each seems like an OK deal.  Given that the vittoria cx tires are $80 a pair and really too narrow.  anybody have a picture to post?

or coaker's display only tires @ $152 ea!


----------



## kunzog (Apr 9, 2008)

Harpers is just too hard to do business with. Last year I needed 4 pair of singletube tires for a group of bicycles I was building for a movie co. Harpers wouldnt take a credit card and I needed them right away. Memory Lane got my business as always. They have a 1 1/2 inch sew up tire that fits a 28 inch wood rim and is rideable. They are grey with a black wall but I spray painted them all black with flat black paint. looked real nice. They also have the Coker tires in black and sometimes red or white. I have them on several of my bikes as well. You can ride on the Coker tire.


----------



## imfastareyou (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for the reply.  I bit the bullet and ordered a pair from Harpers.  we'll see how they look.  $152 for the croakers is too much.  and MLC wants $60 each for the grey tires, which are 34mm vittoria cross tires, I think my nickle over wood rims are a little too wide for those at ~28mm.  now if I had some narrower wood rims the vittorias would be just the ticket.

I'll post a picture when I get the harpers mounted.  

I like that Indian.  great bike!  you've got a sweet red motorbike too, seems like I've seen that someplace.

Chris


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 17, 2008)

You can get those solid rubber button-tread tires direct from the company that makes them, Universal.  Skip Coker and save a few bux. 

http://www.universaltire.com/cart.php?target=search&substring=28+x+1+1/2+


----------



## imfastareyou (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the link Dave.  Local too, could pick them up when I'm at Hershey in the fall.  These don't take air I guess though, but I'll check them out, I bet they have a space at Hershey and maybe Carlisle.

Chris


----------



## imfastareyou (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.universaltire.com/cart.php?page=show_schedule

shoot I can get 'em at Aberdeen!


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 17, 2008)

you live close to aberdeen I used to live in conowingo.


----------



## imfastareyou (Apr 17, 2008)

Aberdeen, MD.  yeah kind of.  I used to live in Baltimore, now near DC.  

But there's a military vehicle show up there every year and I have a few jeeps and jeep parts to sell, so I try to make it up there.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 17, 2008)

thats cool too bad we weren't on the forum at the same time when I was in Md.


----------



## imfastareyou (Apr 24, 2008)

tires arrived yesterday and I've got to say I'm really happy with them.  nicely made, nice tread look great... I trimmed the 'tits' off from casting and am mounting them dry on the bike tonight, I'll post up some pics when they're on.

I had to send them a check, but they turned the order around in about 10 days, not bad.  I guess I'm used to the 'olden' days of trading via hemmings motor news and such!


----------



## oldy57 (May 4, 2008)

What size are those 28" tires, like the British(635) size or the Canadian (700c) size. Will they work on steel rims that take regular wire bead tires.


----------



## pelletman (May 8, 2008)

no, they are for 28" x 1.5  wood glue on type rims only.  The Tufo 700C D28's are great for the 1.125" wood rims, but too skinny for th e1.5's


----------



## imfastareyou (May 11, 2008)

OK pictures as promised.  Bike came out Ok,  tires are not glued yet, I'm going to try some of the new tubular 'tape'.  Or I might just sell the bike as is.  I think the tires look very proper for the era, not like a CX tire.

For clincher tires in this size schwalbe makes a touring tire to fit the 28" english roadster clincher rim.


----------

